# Drop bars with flare commendations



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

I've got a Moots Routt YBB with 11sp di2 Ultegra. I want to update my regular 46cm/31.8mm dia drop bars to something with Flare. I see a lot of choices - I want something pretty light, butd I'm not sure how much flare to get. I've seen between 12 and 33 degrees so far, and I would think I would want 'a lot of flare', i.e., close to 33 degrees than 12. Any recommendations and pros/cons to what you all have?


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

My favorite flared bar by far is the Easton EC70 AX. I have them on my Moots Routt RSL and my Norco Search XR gravel bikes. 

I've always used Enve Compact Road bars on my road bikes. When I went looking for a slightly flared bar for riding gravel, I tried the Enve Gravel bar, but found the curve transition into the hoods too abrubt. It's a much sharper curve than their road bars have. 

At a recommendation of someone over on the riding gravel forums, I tried the Easton, and love it. It has a great curve transition into the hoods. The flare is 16 degrees, which is perfect for my riding style. The drop is the same as my Enve road bars. They have grooves to stash cables and hoses in so the look is nice and clean.

https://eastoncycling.com/collections/easton-ax-series/products/ec70-ax-bar


*WIDTH (C to C): *40 - 42 - 44 - 46cm at hoods (at drops +68mm)
*FLARE*: 16 degrees
*WEIGHT: *42cm 220g
*CLAMP DIAMETER: *31.8mm
*REACH: *80mm
DROP: 120mm
MATERIAL: EC70 CARBON


The 44 is in stock at Jenson USA
https://www.jensonusa.com/Easton-EC...pI8FZcPRf8NCfFOGwUZw58H0VI5uOXIhoCcvAQAvD_BwE

BikeTiresDirect.com has 42/44/46 in stock but for a little bit more money.
https://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/easton-ec70-ax-carbon-handlebar?sesgl=1


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I think these are pretty cool and will get you some attention in the dirt


----------



## Ellipsis415 (Apr 28, 2016)

I am currently running the Whisky No.9 12F bar on my Addict Gravel. I highly recommend it. While I rarely go in the drops, the flare starts right at the levers so I still get a more comfortable hand position. I do wish the flats were a little aero though. But that's a very minor complaint.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

25° aggressively flared, wide drop bar for true off-road performance and comfort Vibrocore™ foam core reduces transmission of harmful frequencies of vibration, and increases bar fatigue life and ultimate strength..
https://spank-ind.com/products/spank-flare-25-vibrocore™-drop-bar


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBOOMI/on-one-midge-handlebar

I've used mine for over 10 years. Short drop with plenty of flare. Bars are like saddles, very much down to personal preference and comfort varies by the person.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

https://www.somafab.com/parts/handlebar


----------

